# Husband keeps on taking pictures of other women



## anonymous

what would you feel if your husband keep on taking pictures of other women even if you're with him in special places? Even if most of the time that's the reason of your fights, he still continue to do this. I feel disrespected and it really hurts me. I feel like he doesn't even care about my feelings and just consider this as just me being a too jealous wife.


----------



## Amplexor

What is his purpose in taking these and what does he do with them?


----------



## revitalizedhusband

Yeah, what's he doing with them? I mean if he is a photographer, then you are being jealous, if he is taking them home and masturbating to them, then he is an idiot.


----------



## anonymous

Amplexor said:


> What is his purpose in taking these and what does he do with them?


His excuse usually is that the photos are for his friends. He usually post that on forums or on his photo blog. His hobby now is photography but even before this hobby he would do that when we were in special places like resorts. I just feel disrespected especially when I'm with him and he is doing this. I'm his wife and yet his camera was pointing to different women while I was beside him.


----------



## Hispetal

Don't his friends own a camera? 

He has to have ulterior motives. In my opinion, what he's doing is REALLY creepy. Someday, he may end up invading someone's privacy and if they complain, he'll have the law to deal with.


----------



## anonymous

Hispetal said:


> Don't his friends own a camera?
> 
> He has to have ulterior motives. In my opinion, what he's doing is REALLY creepy. Someday, he may end up invading someone's privacy and if they complain, he'll have the law to deal with.


yeah, its just his excuse and I'm so tired of it. it always ruins are vacation together. I don't feel good about myself when he does this..


----------



## Peridot

I agree taking pictures of strangers without their consent is kind of creepy. 

I could understand if the woman was a good subject in context to the composition of the overall photo... but it seems that the women ARE the content. 

If he is taking too much time away from you at resorts when it is supposed to be just you and him time, regardless of the photo matter... it's still a problem.


----------



## marriagehelp12

Sounds like he is more osessed with taking pictures of strangers than spending time with you. My opinion is to put your foot down and tell him you have had enough of this interference with your couple time.


----------



## SaxonMan

I am a photographer. It should be quite evident whether he is taking the shots for aesthetic reasons, or some more sinister reasons. It should be evident in the shots.

I'm not very comfortable with "candid" shots like this, but they are perfectly legal. Here is an example:

I once took a shot of young boy sitting cross-legged on a sea wall, deeply engrossed in a comic book. I felt slightly uncomfortable taking this shot, but the scenery (which composed most of the shot), was beautiful and the juxtaposition of the sea, the boats, and this boy oblivious to it all told a story.
That's the key. For someone interested in photography, the shots should be telling a story. 
I'm betting that these shots are pretty much full-frame shots of the women. That's not about photography. It seems to me to be some kind of voyeurism.

I think you're well within your rights to demand that he stops. He's also asking to get a whole can of "whoop-ass" opened on him.


----------



## anonymous

SaxonMan said:


> I am a photographer. It should be quite evident whether he is taking the shots for aesthetic reasons, or some more sinister reasons. It should be evident in the shots.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable with "candid" shots like this, but they are perfectly legal. Here is an example:
> 
> I once took a shot of young boy sitting cross-legged on a sea wall, deeply engrossed in a comic book. I felt slightly uncomfortable taking this shot, but the scenery (which composed most of the shot), was beautiful and the juxtaposition of the sea, the boats, and this boy oblivious to it all told a story.
> That's the key. For someone interested in photography, the shots should be telling a story.
> I'm betting that these shots are pretty much full-frame shots of the women. That's not about photography. It seems to me to be some kind of voyeurism.
> 
> I think you're well within your rights to demand that he stops. He's also asking to get a whole can of "whoop-ass" opened on him.


I hope his shots are artistic like this. But his shots are just women in bikinis. He would also take photos of beautiful scenery but still he never forget to take shots of women in bikinis even if he knows that it will hurt me. He would be pretending taking shots of our kid when he was really trying to take photos of those women. Until now, were not talking. He's giving me the silent treatment after I emailed him why I'm acting this way. I gave him the silent treatment after I saw the photos of this women in bikinis but he doesn't even asked why I'm acting this way that is why I just emailed him to say everything in my chest. He did not answer my email and just acting as if he doesn't care. for me, this means that he doesn't want to stop this practice. I was thinking actually if my reaction on this issue is natural or i am just being a very jealous wife. I don't know of there will be other wives out there who would just ignore this practice.


----------



## Victoria

Hey there, i don't think there is other women who would be comfortable with this. It sounds very rude. Did he do that before you got married? You are not being overly jealous. I can understand that you want to the center of his attention instead of other women.


----------



## anonymous

he's doing that every time we go for a family vacation and other events that we attend to that incidentally have some sexy and beautiful women.


----------



## marriagehelp12

I agree with Victoria, I don't know one woman who would be comfortable with this rude picture taking...why should you.


----------



## MsStacy

Tell your husband it hurts you and he has three choices: 1)stop taking photos of other woman immediately, 2)leave the camera at home, or 3)you will trash the camera into tiny pieces until he can show you the respect you deserve!

No, you're not over reacting at all!


----------



## MyKidsMom

Hi there, my H use to do this also, he never took pic's of my but of everything else and then you would get to the pic's of the gal's and then you would see 20 of the same gal uggggggg. And all I got was she just ened up in the pic. I have no advice only that get a back bone and tell him to stop cause it is disrepectful. And if he does not then get your own camera and start taking pic of 6pk abs if thats what you like. I went in and deleted all of his pic's not a nice thing to do but, it did make me feel better.

Just talk to him and let him know that this is unexceptable.


----------



## GAsoccerman

:iagree: with Saxon I am also a novice photographer, i LOVE to take pictuures, and I really do love women.

But I never take pictures of other women, particularly in Bikini's or anything.

If it is a nice shot, I would often ask for permission or after I take the picture I would show the person, see if they want a copy of it.

He sounds like a voyuer. I love taking erotic pics of my wife though, she is my "super model"

Do you pose for him? ever think about it?


----------



## jess219

I just caught my husband doing the exact same thing. I think he's a freaking perv. I'm so disgusted by the entire act. But nothing is sweeter than revenge. Nothing!


----------



## Prodigal

I think the worst thing about this situation is he doesn't care that he's hurting you with his "hobby." It's disrespectful and shows a total lack of empathy or respect for you as his wife.

I was married to a guy who just loved young girl porn (18-20 year old girls nude or semi-nude). After four years of this nonsense, I told him quite calmly that it made me feel less-than and it hurt my feelings. His response: "What's the big deal? It's just 'eye candy.'" Ouch. Also, end of marriage followed shortly thereafter. I discovered that while hubby didn't give a good cahoot that his porn addiction bothered me, he also didn't give a rat's azz that his alcoholism, verbal abuse, and eventually physical abuse weren't my cup of tea either ....


----------



## Entropy3000

He is being an idiot.


----------



## mkl

In my opinion this is a form of voyeurism and what is he doing is wrong. This may be just the tip of the iceberg of what your husband is doing. Don’t mean to be negative here but I have a friend whose husband was doing the same thing and that wasn’t all he was doing.


----------



## Jellybeans

Prodigal said:


> I think the worst thing about this situation is he doesn't care that he's hurting you with his "hobby." It's disrespectful and shows a total lack of empathy or respect for you as his wife.


I agree. That to me, says it all. Your feelings to him don't mean d!ck.


----------



## heartsbeating

anonymous said:


> He would be pretending taking shots of our kid when he was really trying to take photos of those women. Until now, were not talking. He's giving me the silent treatment after I emailed him why I'm acting this way. I gave him the silent treatment after I saw the photos of this women in bikinis but he doesn't even asked why I'm acting this way that is why I just emailed him to say everything in my chest. He did not answer my email and just acting as if he doesn't care. for me, this means that he doesn't want to stop this practice. I was thinking actually if my reaction on this issue is natural or i am just being a very jealous wife. I don't know of there will be other wives out there who would just ignore this practice.


You're feeling this way so it's valid for you. You ask how other wives would feel and personally I'd be disgusted by the voyeuristic nature of this. I wonder how he'd feel if a strange man was taking photos of you in your bikini without your knowledge? Have you asked him why he takes these photos?

Stop with the silent treatments and passive approach with handling this (email) and tell him straight up that what he's doing is totally unacceptable to you. 

If voyeurism is a turn on for him (it might not be about that) but perhaps this is something that can be channeled back through your relationship if you're open to it - in the form of role play just between the two of you. I'd think to get to that level of trust and acceptance with him after this, will take time though.


----------



## heartsbeating

SaxonMan said:


> I once took a shot of young boy sitting cross-legged on a sea wall, deeply engrossed in a comic book. I felt slightly uncomfortable taking this shot, but the scenery (which composed most of the shot), was beautiful and the juxtaposition of the sea, the boats, and this boy oblivious to it all told a story.
> That's the key. For someone interested in photography, the shots should be telling a story.


:iagree:


----------



## Sicktomystomach

Easy solution....Take camera from him.....lay camera on concrete.....Use right or left foot,your choice.....stomp several times on camera.....Problem solved.:smthumbup:He may lose a few cameras this way but maybe he'd at least not be using the damn thing around YOU. He's disrespectful and that is emotional abuse. Why are you accepting this from him?


----------



## it8keurphoto

i really think that maybe if you think your husband is a pervert ask him. I take pictures of people all the time that don't know it and post them to my Facebook to get one hell of a laugh. to me it looks like as if you are unhappy with your husband and are looking for some reason to divorce him. so what he took a picture big deal , just because you are insecure with the way you look at yourself does not mean that him taking the picture was out of some perverted fantasy. only you know your husband, asking people on a website about advice in your marriage should be directed at a professional not a bunch of people who have nothing to do but put ideas in your head. what sense would it make to smash a camera? does that sound like something a professional or anyone with a inclining of common sense would tell you? i would only agree with people on here about this subject only if he had some kind of hidden portfolio, and you catch him constantly taking these pictures without an explanation. i am not here to bash anyone only to give you the point of view of a man. i am not a professional and never claim to be but before you say or do something that will be regretted you might want to talk to your husband/boyfriend first.:smthumbup:


----------



## CandieGirl

You know, there's nothing worse than being in a public place, and having some creep snapping your pic....happened to me when I was about 16, at an airport. I actually moved away from him because I thought I was in the way of somoene or something else, but no, the letch was snap-snap-snapping away at me. My mother was not impressed and she laced into him at which point he took off...slithered off...GROSS.


----------



## tm84

Your husband is completely disrespecting you by continuing to take photos of other women without their permission (or yours) while on vacation with you. 

There is a clear-cut boundary issue here that needs addressing and you might need to take him into counseling to see if you can work out the issues around his behavior and what it is doing to your marriage.


----------



## MelodyAnn

He is being disrespectful of you. More than that he is disregarding your feelings. He married _you_ and should focus his attentions on _you_. I think the day he said I do, he was supposed to stop checking out other females, let alone photograph and record his visual escapades. 
The people on this blog who say "so what if he took a picture big deal", don't understand that your feelings _are_ a big deal. They are also overlooking the frequency of the behavior. If he is absorbed in observing and capturing other women on camera, then he is not immersed in spending time with you. It's a form of emotional neglect. If a person who claims to love you cannot consider how he is affecting your feelings, he is not considerate or exercising empathy, and people who post the notion that your feelings are not a big deal are equally lacking empathy. Your feelings matter, just as _you _matter. Anyone who minimizes your sincere feelings, minimizes you as a human being. I think stand up for your feelings and ask your husband to stop doing something so obviously hurtful. 
Counseling is a good idea as some others have suggested since it is likely that if he disregards your feelings about this, there are other areas in your relationship that he disregards your feelings as well.


----------



## hehasmyheart

He has rotten character. In the first place, that he doesn't care about your feelings. Then, snapping pics without permission. These things show that he's selfish and has no empathy for others. If I saw a guy take a pic of me (especially in a bikini), I'd be afraid (I might even report it).

You should do some google searches on this type of behavior....not normal in my opion.


----------



## Needpeace

anonymous said:


> I hope his shots are artistic like this. But his shots are just women in bikinis. He would also take photos of beautiful scenery but still he never forget to take shots of women in bikinis even if he knows that it will hurt me. He would be pretending taking shots of our kid when he was really trying to take photos of those women.


This is creepy pervy behaviour, if I spotted some guy taking snaps of me in my bikini's at the beach he'd be copping a slapping with my beach bag!

And if I busted my husband doing it he'd cop the same, and I'm by far not the jealous type.

And using the kids as a decoy.....disgusting!


----------



## diwali123

This is awful. What a creep! That is intrusive to the women and degrading to all of you. I don't know how you put up with this for so long. My h took any pictures of women in public like that I'd probably throw him and his cameras out of the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20

Unless it is in a professional setting, it's disrespectful to yor wife to do that. At least have the decency to be discreet when she is tere if you MUST do it, which I find a little odd any way.


----------



## romantic_guy

GUY LURKING IN THE LOUNGE WARNING!

Ok, my question is, does he take pictures of you? I don't have any of other women...I have HUNDREDS of my cute wife!!


----------



## Hope1964

Zombie thread.


----------



## Crystalf2000

My husbsnd takes pictures of un suspecting girls and zooms in on their breasts, and pictures of asses. Im so sick of it. Im attractve and stay in shape. I feel for you. I know how you feel. It hurts more than anything.


----------

